

Gone Google - abraham
http://www.gonegoogle.com/

======
intlect
Too bad Going Google (Premier) limits you to that 25 GB/user...

There is no extra storage. None. I will be reaching my 25 GB limit by August
1st. I pay Google my $50 per Google Apps user and I can only get 25 GB. No
more space. Period. WTF is up with that? I can't even pay for an extra user
and get that space assigned to my user.

Now I have to plan a setup for my own email server and migrate all my friggin
data if Google doesn't add this soon.

Thanks, Google, for forcing me to DELETE email or move...

(I'm a paying Google Apps user who only wants to get the feature Gmail
accounts get, Extra effing Storage for a price).

~~~
jonknee
I agree you should be able to buy more space (especially since you can with
@gmail accounts), but what are your storing that adds up to so much space? I
have 5,000 messages stored in my Google Apps account and it only adds up to
871MB.

~~~
intlect
I'm storing all my email since '03 (I had a major Outlook PST corruption and
lost all mail prior to '03 before I IMAP-ed all my emails up to Google Apps)

It's just every single piece of email I've received or sent out during that
time and while it also includes emails w/photos sent to friends and stuff like
that, as well as work-related email, I want to keep every single one of those
messages.

PS: Right now I have 68937 messages in my All Mail folder when checked out via
IMAP and I'm using 23176 MB (90%) of my 25600 MB. And it's growing by about
1GB every month so I'm running out of time...

~~~
jonknee
You must do a lot more attachments than me--my All Mail folder in IMAP has
22,019 messages. Each of your messages is taking up 1/3 of a MB, yikes.

~~~
intlect
A lot of back and forthing of Word documents, some of them 10-20 MBs in
size... but hey, it's work, I have to do it.

------
noelchurchill
I'm not sure about the name "Gone Google". Before visiting the site I thought
it was going to be for people who were trying to avoid Google...

~~~
Ixiaus
That was my first impression to...

~~~
drawkbox
Yeh seems that gogoogle would be more appropriate. Also, interesting that they
chose Flash for this.

~~~
ihumanable
Google has been embracing flash like crazy lately, partially to differentiate
from Apple. Froyo will support it, as will Chrome OS. Seems natural enough to
me. IE6 / IE7 support makes sense too.

~~~
ugh
Just Flash support. Didn’t sound to me as though Google actually _likes_
Flash.

------
jseeba
A great example of teeing people up to sell Google Apps internally. Does much
of the basic heavy lifting, then packages for easy consumption (perfect for
the first group of people who would evaluate).

High points:

\- Money saved / time saved tally

\- Easy way to edit the underlying assumptions

\- Auto-creation of a tailored slide deck, info poster and spreadsheet

~~~
mikeryan
Agreed

Except my 5 person company could save $46,000!!!! and regain 279 hours!

Numbers like this would make most managers BS detectors go off they're almost
worse then no numbers at all.

~~~
Vivtek
Yeah, my 1-person company could save $32,000 - how, they don't really say.
That would be amazing, since my software licensing costs for the year are nil.

~~~
julio_the_squid
You have to click the 'assumptions' on the upper left. It seems that vast
figure is generated by comparing to Microsoft Exchange, including sysadmin
time.

[http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/messaging_value....](http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/messaging_value.html)

Also, it appears that in various 'assumptions' on this site, it is ignoring
the total number of people working for the company. When you edit assumptions
in one part, it reads...

How many people work at <company>? 1 [...] Think of the last time you worked
on a group project. How many people were on that team? 10 [...] What
percentage of <company> employees use laptops? 60%

So, apparently 10 times as many people worked on the last project as were
employed by the company in total, and .6 of one employee uses a laptop.

------
ajg1977
It would be better if the "assumptions" were clearly displayed. Until I found
them (mostly due to a comment here) my bullshit meter was loudly buzzing. That
aside, it's a little disingenuous that the page refuses to let me enter
certain values for assumptions, or add capabilities we already have.

Google seem to believe, for example, they're the only company that offer
offsite/PDA acecess, spam-free email, IM/chat for employees, collaborative
document editng, and have non-disruptive downtime.

I think not my friends.

~~~
SamAtt
I agree. I laughed out loud when I got to "could avoid losing 108GB of data
from lost or stolen laptops". If you're losing 108GB per year from lost or
stolen laptops you need to strongly review your corporate policies.

------
aw3c2
_This site requires Flash. Click here to download._

~~~
elliottkember
Flash Player not available for your device

Apple restricts use of technologies required by products like Adobe® Flash®
Player. Until Apple eliminates these restrictions, Adobe cannot provide Flash
Player for the iPhone, iPad or iPod touch.

------
nbroyal
Here's a fun one:

[http://www.gonegoogle.com/presentation/63a3f4b2b8a546a481447...](http://www.gonegoogle.com/presentation/63a3f4b2b8a546a48144745f1448354a/)

~~~
Sandman
And another fun one:

[http://www.gonegoogle.com/presentation/cf0b55c655124807a89b9...](http://www.gonegoogle.com/presentation/cf0b55c655124807a89b981851eaffe1/)

------
jaxn
I love that you can edit the assumptions. That would be an awesome feature in
a pitch deck.

